# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  Animation for cell apoptosis

## mohammad qasaimeh

good animation view the steps of apoptosis for a diseased cell 

http://www.molecularmovies.com/movie...apoptosis.html

----------


## رقةأنثى

شكراااااااااااااااا جزاك الله خير

----------


## dermofucin

thank

----------


## gerges1969

thanks alot

----------


## mad mac

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

